
Stop calling everything a “flywheel.” You're making a fool of yourself - franciscomello
https://unlockingpotential.substack.com/p/question-everything-or-the-strange
======
blacksqr
I have a feeling Jim Collins is thinking of something like the old Evel
Knievel toy [0], where you put the motorcycle on a platform with a high-
resistance crank, you turn the crank, and at some level of RPMs of an internal
wheel, the motorcycle shoots forward.

Collins is a few years older than me, believe me the ad made an indelible
impression at the time.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-H5g9WEqCc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-H5g9WEqCc)

~~~
franciscomello
Something like an "armed" coil..

------
IanDrake
Is there a name for this style of writing? It seems increasingly popular.

Start with a simple complaint, then give an enormous backstory including your
childhood before getting to your point.

I think we're going beyond long form. There must be a term for it.

~~~
franciscomello
Great feedback.

